# LED beacon light recommendation



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am finally replacing my old tear-drop revolving amber becon light and would like a recommendation on which LED amber strobe to get. I like the magnetic mount with cord so I can remove in the spring. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I just bought a whelen amber strobe it is a nice light I paid 240 with tax


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bigearl;606267 said:


> I just bought a whelen amber strobe it is a nice light I paid 240 with tax


you must be rich. 
the poor people like me get them at the local auto parts store and pay sixty.
Dont know the brand but it plugs in a cigarette lighter and lights up and has more settings on it for patterns than i need.


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

We have some warning lights. Like this one, it has 108 LED's, 10ft cord, 10 different patterns and protected magnet base. All of this for $77.95. We also have revolving ones for $18.95. Here is a pic of the LED one and a link to all of the warning lights.

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/product.cfm/cf-bin/pn.wolo-emergency-1-warning-lights/









Thanks


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Truck_Stuff;606325 said:


> We have some warning lights. Like this one, it has 108 LED's, 10ft cord, 10 different patterns and protected magnet base. All of this for $77.95. We also have revolving ones for $18.95. Here is a pic of the LED one and a link to all of the warning lights.
> 
> http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/product.cfm/cf-bin/pn.wolo-emergency-1-warning-lights/
> 
> ...


that is the same one i picked up at a autoparts store for sixty except i think mine has more patterns.


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

It might be. Is the brand name Wolo??


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Truck_Stuff;606347 said:


> It might be. Is the brand name Wolo??


hawkeye i think. same thing or close to it.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would recomend the whelen L11/22


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Sho-Me 360 LED Beacon 
Waterproof and Affordable LED beacon. Featuring 6 luminator LEDs, internal flasher with quad flash. 5 year warranty. Aluminum base. 5 1/2" diameter x 2 3/4" Overall Height

Sale Price: $99.14 EACH

Whelen L53 Super LED Beacon 
L53 Series Super-LED Beacon, Class 3, Single LED Beacon - Polycarbonate Base. 15 Patterns Including Steady-Burn and Cruise Mode

Sale Price: $35.40 EACH


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

Go for the sho-me liminator very very bright a little on the pricey side but a great light just finished hard wiring it


----------

